# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 411

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 411.

----------


## gros_bidule

Coin,

juste pour préciser que le jeu Roki https://www.canardpc.com/411/ah-bah-...u-suedois-roki, pour lequel le DRM annoncé est Steam : le jeu est aussi dispo sur GoG, donc sans DRM  ::):  (https://www.gog.com/game/roki)

----------


## gros_bidule

Juste pour info le site https://www.canardpc.com/ est encore inaccessible (timeout) depuis plusieurs heures au moins. Je ne sais pas trop où poster ça.  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ouf, le site permet de voir l'intégralité des screenshots d'ackboo pour MFS https://www.canardpc.com/410/jai-enc...ight-simulator

Contrairement au modèle papier qui a décidé de faire des doublons  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

J'ai bien kiffé Helltaker. D'ordinaire je prête pas trop attention aux jeux de cette rubrique, mais pour le coup je me suis régalé.

----------


## Izual



----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour le *Bien Débuter* sur *Crusader Kings III*! Ca m'a apporté plein d'infos qui me manquaient pour bien jouer.  ::):

----------


## Kvn55

Espérons qu'avec la crise du COVID la distribution se passe bien par la suite. Bonne chance à vous et bravo pour le boulot accompli !

----------

